# Sci-fi in music Videos



## speedingslug (Jul 22, 2009)

Can you name me some *music videos* that have a sci-fi, fantasy or horror connection proper ones not fan made? 

Cheers
      Slug.


----------



## nj1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you mean something like the theme songs that Queen wrote for Highlander where A KIND OF MAGIC and WHO WANTS TO LIVE FOREVER are included in the film? or maybe David Bowe's ZIGGY STARDUST album that is based on space travel?


----------



## BookStop (Jul 22, 2009)

Gorillaz(feel good inc) have sff and horror themes in their music videos
DOesn't Missy Elliot have a sf video that's pretty good? I can't htink for what song...
Evanescense YouTube - Call Me When You're Sober - Evanescence horror
Foo Fighters YouTube - Foo Fighters - Everlong horror...sort of
Obviously - Michael Jackson's Thriller
Tom Petty's Don't Come Around Here No More has alice in Wonderland theme


----------



## Rodders (Jul 22, 2009)

I vaguely remember one of the Spice Girls videos having a very SF theme. 

Also, Paul Oakenfold's Ready, Steady, Go video had quite a Gigeresque feel.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 22, 2009)

_*Michael Jackson*_ - Ghost
*Gorillaz* - Clint Eastwood

Both have horror elements,ghost story etc


----------



## speedingslug (Jul 22, 2009)

nj1 said:


> Do you mean something like the theme songs that Queen wrote for Highlander where A KIND OF MAGIC and WHO WANTS TO LIVE FOREVER are included in the film?



This

Yes a nod at sci-fi/fantasy etc too like George Micheal's Freek or Jem's They etc


----------



## speedingslug (Jul 22, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I vaguely remember one of the Spice Girls videos having a very SF theme.



Spice up your life was a sci-fi one
Viva Forever a fantasy, Which to be honest I kinda liked. this video took five months to make.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 22, 2009)

YouTube - Knights Of Cydonia

science fiction, fantasy, and pretty darned entertaining


----------



## nj1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tupac Feat. Dr DRE  - California

Mad Max/post apocalyptic copy.


----------



## Pyan (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Brightman & Hot Gossip - I Lost My Heart To A Starship Trooper...

Unbelievably...well, unbelievable...

YouTube


----------



## ktabic (Jul 23, 2009)

The Linkin Park - Points of Authority video is distinctly SF


----------



## Urlik (Jul 23, 2009)

BookStop said:


> YouTube - Knights Of Cydonia
> 
> science fiction, fantasy, and pretty darned entertaining


 
a lot of Muse's videos have a Sci-Fi theme

there is also Special by Garbage


----------



## nj1 (Jul 23, 2009)

BEASTIE BOYS - INTERGALACTIC, fantastic song with a Godzilla type video


----------



## speedingslug (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers

 I'm still working on a rating system and I have to fix a few embeds that are wonky and the aesthetics of the page, but I nearly up to 150 videos.

You welcome to comment on the videos and next week with any luck rate them.

I'll plonk you in at 51

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Xelebes (Jul 24, 2009)

Speedy J - Pull Over (The beginning of the squeaky horn techno)
Prodigy - Android (One of Prodigy's first tunes)
Anthony Rother - Hacker
Anthony Rother - Die Macht
Anthony Rother - Biomechanik
Silicon Scally - Rendered
-=UHU=- - Message


That's a good start.  I've got a few more up my sleeve.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 24, 2009)

nj1 said:


> BEASTIE BOYS - INTERGALACTIC, fantastic song with a Godzilla type video


 
i completely forgot about this video - I love it

*BS has gone off in search of awesome video *


----------

